# 2/16 New Orleans Hornets - San Antonio Spurs



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

*Wednesday, February 16th, 09:00p.m. ET @ New Orleans - New Orleans Arena,*

<center>
*(11-41)* 









-------*VS*-------

*(40-12)*










*Probable Starters: * 

*New Orleans* 







































*San Antonio* 








































*Team Leaders: (HEALTHY players only)* 

*New Orleans* 

* Points: * Dan Dickau 14.4
*Rebounds: * PJ Brown  9.1
*Assists: * Dan Dickau 4.5


*San Antonio* 

* Points: * Tim Duncan 21.2
*Rebounds: * Tim Duncan 11.8
*Assists: * Tony Parker 6.2


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

One tough game follows the another .... hard to be in the western conference! 

I do think we have chances to beat the spurs, we've won 7 of our last 10 at home, I think our players are very confident because of our latest "winning streak"

My prediction:

HORNETS 98
Spurs 97

Game winning shot by Dickau


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Very tough one...but I'm gonna do some funny stuff:
Washington has beaten San Antonio --> Washington > San Antonio
New Orleans has beaten Washington --> New Orleans > Washington:worship: 
---> New Orleans > Washington > San Antonio!!! 
:nah: 

Everytime I predict against us we win, so I do the same here hoping that we win...:
Hornets 99
-
Spurs 101

Leading Scorer: J.R. Smith with careerhigh 29 points!!! :gopray:


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

This going to be a tough game for sure! I just hope we can put up a good fight.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Good start 4-0 

edit 4-2


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

I expect a great game By Rodney


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Spurs Game Thread


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

PJ giving too much space to Duncan


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Nice first Q, NOH up by 1 

Great, Nasty block by Chirs A.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

Dickau owns Parker, a nice crossover, Break Parker ankles


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

*101-78 Spurs

Results of the Guess The Score:

B-Dizzle - 24,but DQ'd
DwyaneWade4MVP - 21

WINNER: DwyaneWade4MVP
*
:djparty:


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah, I won the prediction game  
but what the hell happened to Starks, Too Easy, DanDickau, Jsimo12, Jermaniac Fan,...?? Me and B Dizzle were the only two who predicted...it would be nice if we would have some more action in here...

To the game: J.R. Smith Career high 25 points!!! Scroll upwards and look to my prediction: 


> Leading Scorer: J.R. Smith with careerhigh 29 points!!!


And now he does 25! He is getting better and better! If he continues with his strong play he starts to make a demand to the Rookie of the Year award! I'm serious!!!
We lost this game with 23 but no big suprise against the Spurs... Noone had a good game beside of J.R....

Boxscore 

Recap 



> Rookie J.R. Smith scored a season-high 25 points on 10-of-17 shooting for the Hornets. Smith has averaged 19 points in the last six games.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

*Inside the Locker Room: February 16th*

Postgame Quotes 

Unfortunately noone mentions J.R. Smith....:whoknows:


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

*Re: Inside the Locker Room: February 16th*



> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> Postgame Quotes
> 
> Unfortunately noone mentions J.R. Smith....:whoknows:


Smith did play great in a loseing effort!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

we shouldn take that loss too serious, spurs are the nba's best team, just look ahead and continue to play hard!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

im officially back, been moving into a new house for athe last couple weeks. I got cable though! after 6 years of dialup, this feels like heaven.


----------

